# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]

[align=center]Procrastinatorsâ lucky day! *The Photo Phile Contest has been extended* through Sunday afternoon 5 pm EST.[/align]



[align=center]:balloons:Happy Birthday to ~BunBuns~ :balloons:[/align]


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]
MyLoki will be frying eggs today - on the sidewalk!
[/align]

[align=center]





[/align]


[align=center]Snuffy decided to try little-bunny-bungee jumping, but forgot the bungee! Meanwhile, Mama Crystal, got an extra cardio workout!![/align]
[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]Prayers go out to Leonidas, Undergunfireâs ratty boy. Heâs going to the vet about the suspected tumor.[/align]

[align=center]Layla has been through a lot and needs our continued prayers and health vibes. Eve took her to the vet and things are not looking good.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Midwest Rabbit Rescue still needs your support on zootoo! Keep those discussions and reviews going! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Do you know who you're lookin' at???* [/align]


[align=center]*YOU LOOKIN' AT ME?!* 




[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 15, 2008)

EEE! I'm looking at someone adooooorable :inlove: Is it Haley's Max or Basil? Sorry, I don't know which is which. Good luck to Leo and Sooty and Pidge and everyone else!

Also, Rory turns ONE on St. Patrick's Day, March 17th! Can you include him in the RO News for the day? Pretty pleeeease? :biggrin2:

EDIT: I just went to add Rory's birthday to the calendar and someone already did! Aww... I feel all warm and fuzzy inside, someone remembered... Unless I added him a long time ago and just forgot? onder:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2008)

I added him for you a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 15, 2008)

AWW...that bunny is Haley's Basil! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2008)

Aww what a nice surprise! Isnt that a handsome picture?! We've been doingsome serious snuggling since Ive been sick this week. I thought it was a good chance for some photos!


----------



## BratBunny (Mar 15, 2008)

He's just precious! I'd have to snuggle him all the time. 

I just love something about his face! I think it's the nose and how wide his vienna markings are at the top of his head. 



That was me! I didn't see I was under bratbunny. Lexi didn't sign out. lol ~bo


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2008)

HaHa, thanks for mentioning Snuff's little accident, Bo:biggrin2:. I'm sure some will get a kick out of reading about that.

* Happy Birthday BunBuns!*



Thoughts and prayers out to those buns feeling unwell and Undergunfire's ratty.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 15, 2008)

Leo-Skeo is just fine, guys . Yes, it is a tumor and I will not be going through with a surgery. He is on a course of Baytril, though, for a URI.

He's cuddled with his buddies right now, like always :biggrin2:.


----------

